# Big cat fish trips Lake Livingston



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here are some pictures of big blue cats we have caught on rod and reel drift fishing, A trophy starts at about 18 pounds and over which we photo and release, the best fight is a 35 to 40 pounder as they still have some speed.

The best fishing for them has just started and is best on a north wind in the cold months. We have some spots where we can drift even under pretty severe northwest/north winds protected by the bank. Those are usually the days the really big fish bite.
It will get better until the water warms in late Feb./early March. When fast action for really big ones drops off as they scatter from the schools they form in the cold months.


----------



## BRP74 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice mess of Big Blues ! ! ! I bet the 30-40 lbs Blues on Rod & Reel are a handful ! ! ! í ½í±�


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BRP74 said:


> Nice mess of Big Blues ! ! ! I bet the 30-40 lbs Blues on Rod & Reel are a handful ! ! ! ��


Yes sir they are! The big ones have a pattern to how they fight. First they shake that big head a while and swim to the side, then come up to the top to see what has got them.
Then they dive down and roll up on the line, then unroll it against their pectoral fins. You can feel it go bing as the line pops around the fin as they try to break the line.
Then they go nuts at the boat giving everyone a shower as they lift their tail and drive for the deep.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

That is a nice catch of line burners. You are right " Tis the Season " for big blues.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

WoW.....................nice blues


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This cold front and the next one coming should make them hole up in the deep water for a while. That's where we fish for them in about 28 to 45'.
We got blown out today, it is pretty mean on the lake.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thumbs up, bud. Well done.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice mess of Big Blues, Congrats!


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 11, 2012)

Can you feel my face turning green. I have never caught a catfish on rod & reel that weighed in double digits. If I can catch some decent bait I will be out looking again soon. guys like you keep my hopes up. Congratulations.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Really Big Catfish*

Wow!! Nice Cat

How deep do you fish , almost on the bottom and what is the best bait?

Searacer :texasflag


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice! Fried cat, zum zum zum.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

seacer said:


> Wow!! Nice Cat
> 
> How deep do you fish , almost on the bottom and what is the best bait?
> 
> Searacer :texasflag


Most of the time we fish from 29' to 42' especially in cold weather. Come summer it can vary from 12' to 42".
We use enough sinker to keep lines on the bottom and use a very big bait.


----------

